# Thrown out of a taxi



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My car is off the road so I had no choice but to use a taxi this evening.

The cab driver went to smoke and I asked him not to, he told me it was the Egyptian way but he didn't light he chatted no stop on his mobile from Agouza to Faisel St but when he managed to get up some speed I asked him to concentrate on his driving, he told the person on the other end of the phone... first I can't smoke and now I cant talk she does not not buy my car.. then he threw me out before my destination.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hope you didn't pay


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My car is off the road so I had no choice but to use a taxi this evening.
> 
> The cab driver went to smoke and I asked him not to, he told me it was the Egyptian way but he didn't light he chatted no stop on his mobile from Agouza to Faisel St but when he managed to get up some speed I asked him to concentrate on his driving, he told the person on the other end of the phone... first I can't smoke and now I cant talk she does not not buy my car.. then he threw me out before my destination.


Outrageous - did you get his number??

report him . . . errr but who to and who will listen....:confused2:

see if you can find a "limo" (private car) driver company rather than a taxi - we have one in Rehab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> hope you didn't pay




of course I didn't but I did stand on Faisal St screaming like a banshee at him, but then that is the Egyptian way


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Outrageous - did you get his number??
> 
> report him . . . errr but who to and who will listen....:confused2:
> 
> see if you can find a "limo" (private car) driver company rather than a taxi - we have one in Rehab.




There is Blue Cabs but it was a quick decision to go out so no choice


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> see if you can find a "limo" (private car) driver company rather than a taxi - we have one in Rehab.


Could you PM me the number of the Rehab company you use? Recently I've had mixed experiences with the one I used. Thanks.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't he ask you if you were looking for an Egyptian husband too???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Think the young women that was with me would be more to his taste lol


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

A foreigner thrown out of a taxi.. what has happend to Egypt!?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> A foreigner thrown out of a taxi.. what has happend to Egypt!?




no law and order... 

there was a law brought in about 4 years ago that using mobiles was prohibited whilst driving.. and there was a big spiel on television by the transport minister that Egyptians will still be obeying this law in years to come it would not be like any other law, forgotten after two weeks. The police use their phones and drivers do it even when passing police,


----------

